# International Women's Day



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

BBC Radio 3 will devote the whole of Sunday's broadcasts to the music of female composers to celebrate Women's Day. 

You can listen live, online or by podcast if you are interested


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Sounds good, but - as I live in a country that "celebrates" this day - I doubt that Mrs. Kivimees would be very happy to have me glued to the radio all day. 

Perhaps I can listen at a future date if it's available.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^ Ah, yes, I understand .... Mrs H is Polish so I understand very well :tiphat:

Yes, Radio 3 is available as a podcast via the website ... I think for seven days afterwards for regular programmes and for years afterwards for some specific features


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Possibly an additional bonus of focusing on women composers will be that by necessity they'll also have to give plenty of time to modern, or at least 20th-century, music.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This is an awesome idea! We need more recognition for female composers, that's for sure.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> BBC Radio 3 will devote the whole of Sunday's broadcasts to the music of female composers to celebrate Women's Day.
> 
> You can listen live, online or by podcast if you are interested


I will listen in some way!

I am only listening to music composed by women all through March. I am finding so many pieces and composers that are new to me.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not going to change my listening schedule, but I have a CD sung by Claudia Barainsky lined up for a first listen. She performs some of Schoenberg's early and posthumous songs, many of which are here recorded for the first time, plus the famous Brettl-Lieder.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

The earliest composer I know was a woman. I also know many Romantic and, of course, a large number of modern/contemporary women composers, but I can't think of a woman composing in the Renaissance through Classical eras. I must be missing someone (and maybe I just can't think of them now). 

So who are the women composers of the Renaissance through Classical eras?


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> ^^^ Ah, yes, I understand .... Mrs H is Polish so I understand very well :tiphat:
> 
> Yes, Radio 3 is available as a podcast via the website ... I think for seven days afterwards for regular programmes and for years afterwards for some specific features


The first time my Russian ex husband wished me 'happy international day of all women', I was rather bemused. Now I like it: it sounds kind of Soviet but in a good way, and it's more inclusive than Mothers' Day.

Bring it on! :tiphat:


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

mmsbls said:


> The earliest composer I know was a woman. I also know many Romantic and, of course, a large number of modern/contemporary women composers, but I can't think of a woman composing in the Renaissance through Classical eras. I must be missing someone (and maybe I just can't think of them now).
> 
> So who are the women composers of the Renaissance through Classical eras?


I don't actually know any women composers from the Renaissance. That is an era I plan to explore this month.

Some Baroque era composers:

Francesca Caccini (1587-1641) wrote a number of operas - such as _La liberazione di Ruggiero_ from 1625 - and songs.

Chiara Margarita Cozzolani (1602-1678) was a Benedictine nun and composed a lot of sacred music. I quite love her Marianvespers.

Barbara Strozzi (1619-1677) wrote a lot of secular vocal music. She is probably the most well known of these four.

Élisabeth Jacquet de La Guerre (1665-1729) was a French composer with many works for keyboard, for violin, and vocal music.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

septimaltritone you are awesome to depict to us some very experimental female composers. Kudos!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Pauline Oliveros --- she was on the faculty when I was a university undergraduate and took an occasional music class


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> The first time my Russian ex husband wished me 'happy international day of all women', I was rather bemused. Now I like it: it sounds kind of Soviet but in a good way, and it's more inclusive than Mothers' Day.
> 
> Bring it on! :tiphat:


there is Grandma Day, Grandfather Day, Mother's Day, Father's Day, Children's Day, Women's Day, Teacher's Day etc etc etc ... but nowhere have I heard of a Hermit Day


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> there is Grandma Day, Grandfather Day, Mother's Day, Father's Day, Children's Day, Women's Day, Teacher's Day etc etc etc ... but _nowhere have I heard of a Hermit Day _


Every day is a hermit day in my household! If it's not nonsensical to say so- us hermits must stick together! 
:kiss:


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Figleaf said:


> Every day is a hermit day in my household! If it's not nonsensical to say so- us hermits must stick together!
> :kiss:


But if you stick together, you aren't hermits any longer :lol:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

###################


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll have to try and find the schedule - I hope Priaulx Rainier is featured somewhere along the line.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

- and back to the usual composers on Radio 3 tomorrow..


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

I always celebrate International woman day, my day will be go out for dinner and listening lost of classical music.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

It has just turned March 8 in the UK so BBC Radio 3 has started their day. One of their articles on their celebration of International Women's Day had a basic schedule for the programming, quote below. I am busy this evening but it looks like they'll be moving to a section of live performances when I'm getting up tomorrow so I plan to tune in for that!

Sunday 8 March - International Women's Day

Geoffrey Smith's Jazz (0000-0100)
Geoffrey Smith presents a portrait of American jazz singer, composer, pianist and actress Carmen McRae

Through the Night (0100-0700)
Through the Night broadcasts music exclusively written by female composers

Breakfast (0700-0900)
A special edition presented by Clemency Burton-Hill

Sunday Morning (0900-1100)
A special edition presented by Rob Cowan and Sarah Walker

Live Concert from the BBC Radio Theatre (1100-1300)
Suzy Klein presents a concert of music by Fanny Mendelssohn, Clara Schumann and English composer and violist Rebecca Clarke live from the BBC Radio Theatre (1100-1300) with performances from Radio 3 New Generation Artists Lise Berthaud (viola) and Kitty Whatley (mezzo soprano)

Private Passions (1300-1400)
Michael Berkeley talks to composer Anna Meredith

The Early Music Show (1400-1500)
Lucie Skeaping explores the life and work of Italian Baroque singer and composer Barbara Strozzi

Choral Evensong (1500-1600)
A service from King's College Cambridge with music composed by female composers

The Choir (1600-1700)
A live edition of with a performance of a new commission by young composer Rhiannon Randle by St Catherine's Choir

Sunday Feature: From Convent to Concert Hall (1845-1930)
Dr Kate Kennedy tells the story of four string players who were pioneers in different eras, from the 18th to the 20th century with contributions from violinist Margaret Faultless and cellist Julian Lloyd Webber

Radio 3 Live in Concert (1930-2200)
Augusta Holmes: Andromede
Boulanger: D'un matin de Printemps
Tailleferre: Concerto for Two Pianos, Mixed Chorus, Saxophones and Orchestra
Chaminade: Konzertstucke
Mélanie Bonis: Trois Femmes de Legende
Katie Derham presenter
Noriko Ogawa piano
Pascal & Ami Roge piano duet
BBC National Chorus of Wales
BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Jessica Cottis conductor

Drama on 3 (2200)
Broadcast premiere of Sophocles' Electra starring Dame Kristin Scott Thomas


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I voted for Helen Grime's String Quartet on the string quartet listening thread so I've been supportive of female composers.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

From what I've read from interviews with women composers they'd actually be mortified to learn that they're still being grouped together according to gender, even more so that they're being ghettoised into one day of the year.

And I'm with them on this. I understand the good intentions and supposed "raising awareness" of a day for women composers - but it strikes me as "one step forwars, two steps back", and is open to unjust accusations of tokenism and political correcteness in place of the actual talent. The sooner we get to "not caring - just listening" the better, and this isn't doing that. 

Program them every day because/if they're good, and luckily theres so very many now who are - so much more than can be hinted at in a day.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


> The sooner we get to "not caring - just listening" the better, and this isn't doing that.
> 
> Program them every day because/if they're good, and luckily theres so very many now who are - so much more than can be hinted at in a day.


I think this is a great goal, and I'd love for that to be how things worked. "Not caring - just listening" leads to just more of the status quo. I love Beethoven and Mozart too but I also want to hear what other composers have to say, and that involves going beyond the basic repertoire. And in such a conservative area as classical music it means taking proactive steps, actively searching for something else.

I am finding so many great pieces by Joan Tower, yet I have never heard her on the radio, never heard her work in a live concert. If I hadn't been looking for music by women composers to listen to I would not have found Élisabeth Jacquet de La Guerre's violin sonatas. I think it may have been you that posted about listening to violin concertos by Grażyna Bacewicz and I probably would not have followed up on that if I wasn't specifically looking for pieces by women, and I have loved what I have heard. The effect of me listening to only women composers in March will be that I will listen to more music by women composers in April (and May, June, etc.) than I did before. Through this I will find more music I want to hear, more discographies I want to peruse.

BBC Radio 3's day celebration of women composers is something different but I expect it will have a similar effect. There is fantastic music out there by women composers that isn't programmed on the radio, played in concerts, or recorded for release for any number of reasons. This isn't something that will be fixed in one day, but it will be a positive step.

I bet there are people who would be surprised that there is enough radio quality music by women composers to fill a day's broadcasts. I bet there are people who would be surprised that there is enough to keep a classical listener interested for an entire month (I won't even get to everything I want to hear). Even breaking down those walls will be something.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

Honestly I'm more embarrassed that they felt the need to make sure to point out that this isn't even going to be an entire day of music composed by women and that men would be heard from throughout the day.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

mountmccabe said:


> Honestly I'm more embarrassed that they felt the need to make sure to point out that this isn't even going to be an entire day of music composed by women and that men would be heard from throughout the day.


oh well, sorry about that.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Currently enjoying Thea Musgrave Clarinet Concerto on Radio 3.

3 of my favourite women composers - what about you....? Would love to find some names I just don't know ! (Struggling with electroacoustic, though !)
Heather Schmidt - Double concerto for viola, horn & orchestra 



Victoria Poleva - Psalm 50 



Grace Williams - Violin Concerto


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I quite love what I've heard from Heather Schmidt! My favorite is her piece Synchronicity, released on the recent album Icicles of Fire with cellist Shauna Rolsten, which doesn't appear to be on YouTube.

I don't know Victoria Poleva; I will give that piece a listen, thank you.

Some of my favorites:

Joan Tower - Made in America
Elizabeth Maconchy - Symphony for Double String Orchestra (first movement)
Ethel Smyth - Concerto for Violin, Horn, and Orchestra


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I was thinking about this; how many orchestra representatives used to say (or still do!) that they choose players solely on merit. But then why are demographics changing with blind auditions?

I want to know how/when it became acceptable to have women soloists. It seems like a position where there is more gender balance, unlike, say, conductors.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

mountmccabe said:


> I was thinking about this; how many orchestra representatives used to say (or still do!) that they choose players solely on merit. But then why are demographics changing with blind auditions?
> 
> I want to know how/when it became acceptable to have women soloists. It seems like a position where there is more gender balance, unlike, say, conductors.


Women soloists have been prominent since the 1950's (mostly) so it's not an unexpected trend. The spate of female cellists, pianists, and violinists is wonderful!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2015)

Currently on Radio 3:
Hannah Kendall.

Very intriguing music.


----------

